# Buckeye ice????



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if Buckeye has good Ice yet or at least how it is progressing?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, I flew into CMH last night from a business trip and flew right over the lake and had a great view. It shouldn't take long if the temps hold for the next week to 10 days. Except for a couple small open holes by Journal Island and the docks on the north shore, it's covered in ice. Between Fairfield Beach and Cranberry looked solid.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend of mine called me from the ice today. There were people on it all day. They went clear out to the marsh area. Most all of the lake has 5" or more. He said there was several out, but nothing really biting yet. Looks like we did indeed get our early start. With the temps staying this way for a while there will be well over 6-7" inches by Saturday or more.
I'll post when I get another update. It is a go BOYS!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Dale I'll bet you're smiling ear to ear


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

We doing roll call for Saturday yet? :-D


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I hear about people saying the Mrash Area is where to go and I see it on a map. Is the best place to park to get to this from the North Shore parking lot or is there a better/closer place to park?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

There is no way I'd come close to considering getting to the marsh area from the Northshore.You'd be force to cross some of the worst,most unsafe ice on the lake.Park at Fairfield Beach and go over,WITH A BUDDY,NEVER ALONE.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Puterdude. This is why I like this site. Good advice from good people. Maybe I'll get a chance to meet you and others out there this year.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Not a problem bluegillin,I am sure we will.Be safe out there and remember ODNR's moto regarding ice,,,,,There is no such thing as safe ice. be prepared for anything,go with a buddy,use ice spikes around your neck, a rope with loops,test & retest ice when moving from spot to spot ,and never fully trust any ice 100%.No fish is worth losing your life over.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

How thick of ice for atv to be safe?...a few pic's from last year


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

5-6" for 4 wheelers


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

"Puter-- you know I am. Pat said buy Saturday he think Quads will be in store. I'll post the ice thickness as soon as I get one. I know saturday will be a nice busy day to be out.

I'd love to be there, But we still have another week for the Firefighters 4 kids toys program. As soon as that is over I will be there smiling.
Be safe and have fun guys.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Dale,well you're missing out for a very worthy cause.Maybe you'll be rewarded by catching a whopper with half a shad rap stuck in it's throat


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As of today we have done almost 4,000 familys and 9,500 kids. 
We will do well over 7,300 familys and 20,000 + kids this year!
I've done this over 25 years and see it grow every year. Wouldn't miss is for anything, even with the 10-12 hours days we put in


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Kudos for you & the guys Dale.Way to make an difference to so many.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Kudos for you & the guys Dale.Way to make an difference to so many.


I can only agree!!!


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

im looking to fish sat i have shelter flasher heater and all just need a second person to help pull out its a two man shanty need that second seat filled let me know if someone intersted


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Fished Wednesday evening for about three hours just to "break the ice" so to speak. Parked at Fairfield Beach and walke over to the point at the West edge. Over 5" of ice, and making ice as we stood there! No fish...talked to two guys who fished all day for two crappie. Said they were marking fish, and jigging them up off the bottom, but few takers. We arrived after dark and fished glow in the dark rigs...no dice. 

Will be in Michigan over the weekend, or I'd be back out there. Might get a chance to sneak out on the ice for a few hours up North between family functions. I got one of my cousins addicted to ice fishing last year...methinks I can talk him into wetting a line


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Kat-fish-er - What time are you planning to go out and how long are you looking to stay out. I have some commitments but may be able to try and get out for a little while.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

OHMC 1st VP said:


> Parked at Fairfield Beach and walke over to the point at the West edge. Over 5" of ice


So, the ice at fairfield beach is safe, what about the rest of the lake?


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't have much experience on the ice so I appreciate everyones safety advice. I hope to be out there soon sice it's not something I've really experienced before. But with that said, I beg everyone to take every precaution they can. Back in '01 our family lost 3 very good friends who went through the ice on Erie. They were 3 of the most saavy ice men you'd ever meet, but sometimes things happen. Have fun but be smart and safe.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

i would like top wet a line sat morning if anyone else is going....im thinking buckeye about 9am or so...not sure which side to go to though


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Bluegillin I'm working till 430 sat morning so Proble go get some sleep then head out around noon or so how about u when are u free


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Sent you a PM kat-fisher-er


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Bluegill I can't get to my pm while at work


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Went to fairfield today between 1-5pm...no luck at all, minnows under bobber:-( Hope others had better luck! It felt good to get over the water tho' and had 5 to 6 inches of ice under me Saw a couple of shanties over towards the marsh. Maybe next time will try closer to marsh.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heading out to Fairfield Beach now... Should arrive around 1:30... Gotta stop and get bait....

Will be in a blue pop up cabin style shanty with a sled and gas auger sitting outside...

Name is Nick (Perchy!)


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not much to report... Didn't get anything today... 

Ice was a good 6" and it was getting thicker as the day went on...

Vex was happy off and on today with lots of bait fish moving through... Had a few fish come up off the bottom chasing, but no takers...










There is always tomorrow


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

I didnt see you but i heard you drilling holes.Caught about 20 some gills and kept 15 and one small crappie.Went with Mike Kelly and friend ted and toby came out later in day.mike lost two nice fish we didnt get to see what they were .Thinking saugeye or wiper.Ice was about 5 1/2 to 7 inches and was around three the closer you got to the marsh.Was about 5 or 6 other shantys set up.Thanks Mike for pulling the widow maker out and back in.Pleasure to fish with you guys.Have to do it again soon.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

What's going on out there? I thought first ice was supposed to be some of the better ice fishing. It seems like there is not much being caught, or the guys catching them aren't posting. What is everyone's opinion about the best 2-3 hour period to ice fish. Do people have more luck at dawn, mid-day, afternoon, dusk, or night?


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

Bluegillin I did not make it out today it's killing good ice and not able to get there anytime u like go let me know like I said I have all the stuff it's just guys I fish with don't like buckeye they rather fish small ponds I like it up there just need to figure out where the fish are also thought about trying to fish all night one night see how that works


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone going out today?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fairfeild is a Ghost Town! 3 total cars.. Heading out now.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

kat-fish-er said:


> Bluegillin I did not make it out today it's killing good ice and not able to get there anytime u like go let me know like I said I have all the stuff it's just guys I fish with don't like buckeye they rather fish small ponds I like it up there just need to figure out where the fish are also thought about trying to fish all night one night see how that works


Kat-fish-er - I did not go either. I spent manby more hours than planned taking my girls Christmas shopping for their mom's gift. It was a mad house out there. Earlist I'll be able to make it out will be Thursday night, maybe Friday. I am hoping the action picks up by then. Seems like the action has been slow out there. Shoot me a message with your schedule.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

just an FYI, when people are really catching them, don't expect posts. Same with fall and spring. If you wait for all the posts, you might be too late. I don't ice fish or haven't yet, so I don't know. I just know that if it is really hot, lips are sealed, on here, anyway.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's slow! Lots of lookers but nothing on the ice. Foot traffic is up.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

I was out off fairfield yesterday with a buddy and we had no luck at all. I missed one on a jigging pole and that was it, nothin on tip ups. Im thinkin there is too many shad in the lake right now and we need some of them to die off before the saugeye are gonna bite, just my two cents, cause i havent heard or seen anyone havin saugeye luck yet


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

S-eye's should have been on the feed bag the past 3 weeks...Right about now is usually when things start to die down. Wait until a few weeks after the solstice (2 days away WHO-HOO!) and things should slowly start to pick up again, thats my 2c at least.


----------



## Heaven Bound (Dec 9, 2010)

RIVERRUNT said:


> I didnt see you but i heard you drilling holes.Caught about 20 some gills and kept 15 and one small crappie.Went with Mike Kelly and friend ted and toby came out later in day.mike lost two nice fish we didnt get to see what they were .Thinking saugeye or wiper.Ice was about 5 1/2 to 7 inches and was around three the closer you got to the marsh.Was about 5 or 6 other shantys set up.Thanks Mike for pulling the widow maker out and back in.Pleasure to fish with you guys.Have to do it again soon.


Hi Riverrunt had a great time on the ice Ted and Me said on the way home one of our best days on the Lake. Thanks for all of your help. Your shanty was fun to pull Ha Ha but it was worth it. Thanks a lot Mike the hog master{ ha ha}


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work out there on the ice.
It's always good when the kids are having fun. I may try and take my son later this week if we have a day that's not bitter cold.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> just an FYI, when people are really catching them, don't expect posts. Same with fall and spring. If you wait for all the posts, you might be too late. I don't ice fish or haven't yet, so I don't know. I just know that if it is really hot, lips are sealed, on here, anyway.


That's not true at all. You will get several up to date post from and about Buckeye. Anyone that know me, will tell you I up date many many times when the ice is good. There are others, those of us that are Buckeye diehards, that post up to date reports. Ice guiys are not like the everyday soft water guys. Come out and see for your self. Don't ASSUME, if you don't know. You'll meet some really nice guys out there, and on most lakes during ice season.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out there next week when we are done with the Firefighters 4 kids program. I can't wait!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

DaleM said:


> That's not true at all. You will get several up to date post from and about Buckeye. Anyone that know me, will tell you I up date many many times when the ice is good. There are others, those of us that are Buckeye diehards, that post up to date reports. Ice guiys are not like the everyday soft water guys. Come out and see for your self. Don't ASSUME, if you don't know. You'll meet some really nice guys out there, and on most lakes during ice season.


I have to say DaleM that the ice fishing guys definitely seem to be a very helpful group and it is great to see that people are inviting others to go. I hope to make it out to Buckeye soon. Hopefully will get to meet you and other OGFers.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, If I catch an eye... the world is gonna know about it... for sure...

Fishing is slow... Plain and Simple.. Doesn't matter where you go at this point...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

DaleM said:


> That's not true at all. You will get several up to date post from and about Buckeye. Anyone that know me, will tell you I up date many many times when the ice is good. There are others, those of us that are Buckeye diehards, that post up to date reports. Ice guiys are not like the everyday soft water guys. Come out and see for your self. Don't ASSUME, if you don't know. You'll meet some really nice guys out there, and on most lakes during ice season.


I guess the ice guys are a little different. I thought everyone waited to hear from your brother, Dale. I guess, I'm just telling people not to wait on the site to tell them when fishing is good. Often it shows up on here much later.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

DaleM said:


> That's not true at all. You will get several up to date post from and about Buckeye. Anyone that know me, will tell you I up date many many times when the ice is good. There are others, those of us that are Buckeye diehards, that post up to date reports. Ice guiys are not like the everyday soft water guys. Come out and see for your self. Don't ASSUME, if you don't know. You'll meet some really nice guys out there, and on most lakes during ice season.


I agree with St. Slippy, updates just on buckeye lake does not mean Slippy is wrong... I been a member on this site for long time and totally agree with Slippy.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I went to buckeye last night around 4 p.m. ....I walked all the way to the marsh fishing was verry slow there.....Picked up one cigar on a firetiger jiggin rap ..... I could not buy a bite on the tip ups ........ As i was walking back to the car i noticed some holes drilled on the other point where all the docks are . I drilled some holes set up tip ups and got into some nice crappie and gills... When you get on the beach walk to your left to the mouth of that point......I fished 4 foot of water.......Small jigs and maggots was the ticket .....If you go out dont waste your time walking that far .......good luck ice was also safe


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> I went to buckeye last night around 4 p.m. ....I walked all the way to the marsh fishing was verry slow there.....Picked up one cigar on a firetiger jiggin rap ..... I could not buy a bite on the tip ups ........ As i was walking back to the car i noticed some holes drilled on the other point where all the docks are . I drilled some holes set up tip ups and got into some nice crappie and gills... When you get on the beach walk to your left to the mouth of that point......I fished 4 foot of water.......Small jigs and maggots was the ticket .....If you go out dont waste your time walking that far .......good luck ice was also safe


How thick was the ice?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Everywhere i fished had a solid 4-6 inches from the beach to the marsh and also on that point .....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Is buckeys a afternoon bite lake?,what bait store is near.I want to make a trip up there
just waiting for holiday #$%**#@# to cool down.Thanks.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone been out around Liebs?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hope the ice is still safe i plan on going out Friday morning.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Lieb's 12/21 from 2-6 pm and only caught one small gill.


----------



## KCK (Dec 15, 2010)

about 30 yards out it had 8 ft of water and 5-6 inches of ice. Looks good to go ...still be careful!


----------



## KCK (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey RIVERRUNT..... buddy! This Ted aka KCK
fun fishing with you last weekend ...I'm trying to get back on the lake tomorrow if I can get Heavenly Bound to get in gear!


----------



## KCK (Dec 15, 2010)

RIVERRUNT said:


> I didnt see you but i heard you drilling holes.Caught about 20 some gills and kept 15 and one small crappie.Went with Mike Kelly and friend ted and toby came out later in day.mike lost two nice fish we didnt get to see what they were .Thinking saugeye or wiper.Ice was about 5 1/2 to 7 inches and was around three the closer you got to the marsh.Was about 5 or 6 other shantys set up.Thanks Mike for pulling the widow maker out and back in.Pleasure to fish with you guys.Have to do it again soon.





KCK said:


> Hey RIVERRUNT..... buddy! This Ted aka KCK
> fun fishing with you last weekend ...I'm trying to get back on the lake tomorrow if I can get Heavenly Bound to get in gear!


Check this link: 



 :B 5-6 Inches of good ICE Last weekend! 12-18-2010


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out to Fairfield this evening. Forgot the lantern mantels so I had to run back around to the north side to pick some up. Finally got the holes drilled and started fishing around 7-7:15. Fished until my son got to cold at 9:00 . Ended up catching 1 eye around 16-17" and my son lost 3. Not a bad first trip of the season. Will have to take the shanty for him to sit in next time so he can stay out longer. Good ice everywhere I drilled/ Good luck everyone.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

When taking the kids out to ice fish, it is best to make it as comfortable for them as possible...Sitting in the shanty is better than sitting on a bucket out in the open, What is funny they can go out and play with there friends in the snow all day..Take them on the ice and sit them down for an hour and ( I'm Cold )...Be Safe out there.....JIM....CL....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody ever pull hybrids out of Buckeye through the ice?



Anybody ever ice fished with chicken liver?!




=)


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Phil, were you out in front of the point last night? I left out about 8;00, I was out in the middle of the lake not to far from the island, I was the last one to leave that area then I saw you and your son still fishing, thats cool your son got one and had some hits, from what I heard from people is that the action was slow to non exesistant on the eyes. I got skunked and usually do good there. Congrats to your son, hopefully it picks up there and Indian lake here shortly. Good luck.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

All the eyes are in hiding,,,,,,,,,,,they heard Dale & Pat were about ready to make their initial assault


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Pat's already has a plan. He's been out a few times.
Myself, Next week it's game on


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Ted for making me famous(in my own mind).Talked to mike earlier and said you was out drillin holes.Said you just got there and caught a few but they were tearin up the gills and some perch.I might try tomorrow again.Was at the casino last three days winning money.usually i leave my money there.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Parked at Fairfield this evening, and walked all the way to the marsh...could have parked at the boat ramp the way things looked. Caught 10 nice gills on wax worms in 6' of water. Quads on the ice, and shanty's here and there since a week ago Wednesday. Saw a couple nice crappie on the ice...people caught before I got there. Had a nice conversation with someone about how to cook geese, and age deer before processing. Love meeting people on the Ice!! Should have had my shotgun with all the waterfowl flying overhead [email protected]

Be safe...fish on :B


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello Craig. That was us out in front of the point. Wish we could have gotten started earlier. May have panned out better. Always next time. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## Heaven Bound (Dec 9, 2010)

RIVERRUNT said:


> Thanks Ted for making me famous(in my own mind).Talked to mike earlier and said you was out drillin holes.Said you just got there and caught a few but they were tearin up the gills and some perch.I might try tomorrow again.Was at the casino last three days winning money.usually i leave my money there.


Hi Riverrunt Ted will try and make you think I made him get off the ice because
he find a new way of catching fish. But the real story is we forgot the gas for the light and heater, and was not wanting to walk back in the dark. But he was nailing them .. Mike


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Decided to give it a shot out on the south west end of the marsh yesterday evening. Set some tip ups out with minnows. Did not have any wind to jig them so it did not pan out. Did not have any hits on spoons , blades ect so I decided to change a rod over to a small ice jig. Started catching some very nice blue gills right away. Changed my other rod over as well and continued to catch more gills and some crappies. All the crappies were small but ended up with a good mess of nice gills. Fished from around 4:30-10:00. Still very good ice. Can not seem to figure out whats going on with the eye's this year though. Anyone else doing any good? Good luck out there everyone. Merry Christmas


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out at Buckeye Tomorrow AM.

I need to head up to the market to grab some waxies then be heading out to FB in the AM.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out in the morning as well. I plan on just taking my wooden sled with me. Will be out around the marsh.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ended up fishing from around 7:00 until noon this morning. Not much action for me. Only ended up with 3 nice gills. I caught one on a ice jig with a wax worm. The other 2 were caught on a vibe. I have still only caught 1 eye this week in 3 trips. One of these days I will figure them out! lol Hope everyone who was out today had a good time. Saw a couple OGF stickers in the parking lot as well.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished 1-8 pm and only managed two small gills and 2 crappie. The gills were actually biting pretty well but I wasn't really targeting them. The crappie were coming in high and caught both of them by reeling up and jigging--which doesn't usually work. I fished at that level and couldn't get any more.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Planned on going in the morning wondering if anybody else was going out. I have some new ice fishing jigs i got from santa i need to try out


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Been fishing buckeye for a couple of days straight.Nice gills and some crappie still biting small jigs/waxies around the marsh area.im wore out gonna take a break.The evening bite wasnt as good as yesterday but caught more fish earlier in the day.Ice was still around 5 inches of clear ice about 30 40 yards off the marsh.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished yesterday and only caught gills. My buddy managed two dink saugeye. One of them reminded me of Tommy Boy (fat man in a little suit).


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy cow! Ive created a monster!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

This summer I wasn't able to get out fishing with my son as often as I wanted due to my ongoing medical problems. But, now I feel pretty goo and my son's DREAM is to ice fish, go figure.

Hopefully, this warm weather passes and the ice stays safe!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

The forecast looks like our ice season will be long lived!


----------



## kat-fish-er (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the ice like at buckeye is any one out any luck


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Just got back in from Buckeye a little while ago. There were quite a few out at Fairfield Beach. I was after gills and got a few very nice sized ones for the skillet. Despite my best intentions I couldn't find a saugeye to eat my blade bait. The ice was around 8", lots of cracking as the sun went down. Still appears to be open water out towards the marsh so be careful if you venture out towards the island with the house on it, most are staying in closer.


----------

